# Pushing it right



## Lawrence22 (Nov 5, 2014)

I am having problems with regularly pushing the ball right recently. It's not a slice it the ball travels straight but about 15-30 degrees right of where I am aiming. I seem to be doing it with every club but is worst with driver and long irons. I've tried closing face at address but then I am likely to hook it. Have also tried aiming further left which works sometimes but then I'll hit the odd one straight, usually when there is trouble to the left 
Any ideas?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 5, 2014)

Have you checked your grip?
Try moving your hands *a little* to the right/clockwise, that should help


----------



## London mike 61 (Nov 5, 2014)

The other thing you could try is to flare your leading foot out by 30 degrees, this gives your body a better chance to turn through to the target in the follow through.

EYG


----------



## Lawrence22 (Nov 5, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Have you checked your grip?
Try moving your hands *a little* to the right/clockwise, that should help
		
Click to expand...

I have tried this but it doesn't seem to help.


----------



## Lawrence22 (Nov 5, 2014)

London mike 61 said:



			The other thing you could try is to flare your leading foot out by 30 degrees, this gives your body a better chance to turn through to the target in the follow through.

EYG
		
Click to expand...

I'll try that out. Thanks.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 5, 2014)

Lawrence22 said:



			I have tried this but it doesn't seem to help.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't done it properly then.
You've probably changed it and then before you swing you re-grip back to your old ways.
Your clubface is pointing right at impact.
You have to change that.
You can either square it up with a better turn (as London Mike suggested) but without seeing your swing I couldn't say, or strengthen the grip as I suggested which will change the face direction at impact.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 5, 2014)

Might also be worth reviewing ball position. It may be too far back in stance.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 5, 2014)

Strength or weakness in the grip has a humongous effect on the face at impact.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 5, 2014)

Lawrence22 said:



			I am having problems with regularly pushing the ball right recently. It's not a slice it the ball travels straight but about 15-30 degrees right of where I am aiming. I seem to be doing it with every club but is worst with driver and long irons. I've tried closing face at address but then I am likely to hook it. Have also tried aiming further left which works sometimes but then I'll hit the odd one straight, usually when there is trouble to the left 
Any ideas?
		
Click to expand...

Carry on as you are,but at impact get the feeling that the toe is overtaking the heel through impact.
This should straighten it up.


----------



## Jensen (Nov 5, 2014)

It sounds like it might be a block, you're not getting right through the swing. Make sure you complete your swing with you facing the target at the finish. Remember the swing is an arc, so you need to complete the complete arc.


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 5, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Strength or weakness in the grip has a humongous effect on the face at impact.
		
Click to expand...

I posted about the very same problem a while back. I have strengthened my grip and it gone away.


----------



## the_coach (Nov 5, 2014)

Lawrence22 said:



			I am having problems with regularly pushing the ball right recently. It's not a slice it the ball travels straight but about 15-30 degrees right of where I am aiming. I seem to be doing it with every club but is worst with driver and long irons. I've tried closing face at address but then I am likely to hook it. Have also tried aiming further left which works sometimes but then I'll hit the odd one straight, usually when there is trouble to the left 
Any ideas?
		
Click to expand...

just check before you do anything else that you are not setting up with your shoulder line & hips pointing directly to your target.
remember your body lines, shoulder, hips, feet have to be square (parallel left) to your ball target line.
so not shoulders pointing to the right a little ways so they point directly at your target.

fact that it's going straight right no curve deviation 'could' indicate that your grip is not the cause (hard to say for sure without seeing the swing) as would tend to indicate that you can pretty much square the face up at impact, just that the swing path is too far from the inside - so your swing path is a ways too much from the inside swinging through impact then out to rightfield some.

before this started up - you always hit it a ways straighter?
do you with these straight pushes oft times catch the ground before the ball?

do you feel the club gets a little ways stuck behind you when you swing? does your back have a little ways reverse C shape - big hollow in the small of your back swinging to impact a feeling that the right shoulder is pretty low at impact?

take it that the ball is going straight right with still pretty good flight & with the distance  you would expect to get from the shots? 
not going straight right bit  with an overhigh flight so ending up a ways short of the distance you'd  expect with whatever club?

could well be more of a swing path issue even if your grip is good (but check that it is)

so at the top of the backswing with the club behind your body line (so over the other side of a straight line drawn vertically from the ground up touching your butt) 
if you then swing down with the right shoulder & arms more in line with your heel line you going to get a ways stuck behind so then have to swing from way inside to out to get the club to the ball.
so path very much from the inside swinging way rightfield through the ball, face square to that path so you will push it straight right.

try with an 8i ball teed down put an alignment stick (or club) about a couple inches other side or ball (stick/club is parallel to your target line) so you'd then see how you'd have to swing with the arms & club little ways more in front of your chest to swing into the ball then contact the ball clubface looking to target so you can then swing a little ways to leftfield to your balance finish - don't do this & your club will clatter the stick straightways after impact.

to help with this make sure your shoulders, hips, feet are square to the alignment stick, but to help reroute the swing path a little ways once everything is good & square to the target line & without moving anything else draw your right foot straight backwards so your right toes are level with your left heel, & also just lift your right heel a little ways off the ground so your right foot is just on the ball & toes. just make sure your shoulders are still square. 

will feel a ways odd to balance but then from here just make a back swing so your left arm is horizontal to the ground with the club shaft at 90Âº, so set, so arm & club form a reverse "L Shape", then with an easy swing so you don't overbalance, just swing down & through the ball allowing the club & your arms to swing left so stay in front of you to mirror a reverse "L Shape" at finish. have to keep that right foot back with your heel off the ground though.

this will help you feel your arms & club swinging more in front of your chest, your body, to help neutralize the swing path so it's not from a ways behind you & swinging out rightfield. should see a better starting line to target but still pretty straight, even if you start sticking it a little ways straight left, just stick with it do it a bunch of times to get used to the arms club being more infront of you body.
then first off do the same with the 8i but now with your feet square to the line as normal.


----------



## the_coach (Nov 5, 2014)

if it is a swing path mainly issue, stuck behind too inside to out rightfield, something else you can have a go with to help.

especially if there's an issue with your right foot coming up on the ball of the foot & right knee & right hip working out towards the ball/target line because you are needing to get the arms & club to the ball as it's stuck & a ways too much under the plane & behind so too much from the inside.

[video=youtube_share;538D7jBoREo]http://youtu.be/538D7jBoREo[/video]


----------



## Lawrence22 (Nov 5, 2014)

bobmac said:



			You haven't done it properly then.
You've probably changed it and then before you swing you re-grip back to your old ways.
Your clubface is pointing right at impact.
You have to change that.
You can either square it up with a better turn (as London Mike suggested) but without seeing your swing I couldn't say, or strengthen the grip as I suggested which will change the face direction at impact.
		
Click to expand...

To give a bit more info on this, I already have a strong grip and strengthening it any more hurts my right wrist. When I strengthen it more I feel I let it slide back in my backstroke if that makes sense, and then on my downswing I am probably leaving the face open as my wrist twists back round to ease the discomfort. I have tied turning the club to have a closed face at address but this leads to a lot of hooks.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 6, 2014)

Strengthen your left hand.  You shouldn't be getting a sore right wrist at all. something very amiss there.


----------



## the_coach (Nov 6, 2014)

sounds like you may have a real overstrong grip already possibly, but would seem if all you get are pushes straight right with a hook some, then the path is a ways in to out. instinctively as you have experienced hooks if you release the club through impact naturally through the ball then with the overstrong grip you'll close(rotate) the face down & hook it, as that's happened it seems already a bunch of times.

so the in to out path remains the same but you could well be holding off the natural release some, hands arms club are swinging out away from the body some out towards rightfield, so at impact the face is being held from releasing & happens to be square to the path through impact, so the pushes/blocks right.

good starting point would be to get both hands back to neutral on the handle, but making sure the handle is in the fingers more not up in the palms any. would need to make sure to that the clubface is square at address, & the shoulders, hips, feet are square, parallel left of your ball/target line.

the "V's" between left forefinger & thumb, & right forefinger & thumb in a neutral grip would be parallel to each other, with both "V's" pointing just past your right ear around the middle of your right shoulder at address. when you look down at the hands you can see 2 & a bit knuckles on your left hand & both palms are also in a parallel condition to one another.

put an alignment rod down that couple inches the other side of the ball that's parallel to your target line. with the rod being that close to the ball you'll better able to see the swing path needed to come into the ball can't be from a ways inside or you'll hit ball then stick.

so you'll need to feel you swing clubhead square to ball & target then allow the club to swing back inside after impact (will feel a way left past impact to you) & then up to a balanced finish - more on a path described in the video in post #13 (but probably better off not using a driver until you got it down with an 8,7 or 6i first)


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 6, 2014)

Get someone to take a picture of you holding a club. Side view.  It will take two seconds and save any mucking around guessing.


----------



## Lawrence22 (Nov 6, 2014)

the_coach said:



			just check before you do anything else that you are not setting up with your shoulder line & hips pointing directly to your target. This is the first thing I checked had playing partner look at it. If anything I am aiming left of target.
remember your body lines, shoulder, hips, feet have to be square (parallel left) to your ball target line.
so not shoulders pointing to the right a little ways so they point directly at your target.

fact that it's going straight right no curve deviation 'could' indicate that your grip is not the cause (hard to say for sure without seeing the swing) as would tend to indicate that you can pretty much square the face up at impact, just that the swing path is too far from the inside - so your swing path is a ways too much from the inside swinging through impact then out to rightfield some.

before this started up - you always hit it a ways straighter?( No I originally had a slice so I lowerered the trajectory of my backswing which seemed to help for a while.)
do you with these straight pushes oft times catch the ground before the ball?( Not usually but occasionally)

do you feel the club gets a little ways stuck behind you when you swing? does your back have a little ways reverse C shape - big hollow in the small of your back swinging to impact a feeling that the right shoulder is pretty low at impact? (Not sure to be honest)

take it that the ball is going straight right with still pretty good flight & with the distance  you would expect to get from the shots? 
not going straight right bit  with an overhigh flight so ending up a ways short of the distance you'd  expect with whatever club? (no, generally good distance)

could well be more of a swing path issue even if your grip is good (but check that it is)

so at the top of the backswing with the club behind your body line (so over the other side of a straight line drawn vertically from the ground up touching your butt) 
if you then swing down with the right shoulder & arms more in line with your heel line you going to get a ways stuck behind so then have to swing from way inside to out to get the club to the ball.
so path very much from the inside swinging way rightfield through the ball, face square to that path so you will push it straight right.

try with an 8i ball teed down put an alignment stick (or club) about a couple inches other side or ball (stick/club is parallel to your target line) so you'd then see how you'd have to swing with the arms & club little ways more in front of your chest to swing into the ball then contact the ball clubface looking to target so you can then swing a little ways to leftfield to your balance finish - don't do this & your club will clatter the stick straightways after impact. (I will try this)

to help with this make sure your shoulders, hips, feet are square to the alignment stick, but to help reroute the swing path a little ways once everything is good & square to the target line & without moving anything else draw your right foot straight backwards so your right toes are level with your left heel, & also just lift your right heel a little ways off the ground so your right foot is just on the ball & toes. just make sure your shoulders are still square. 

will feel a ways odd to balance but then from here just make a back swing so your left arm is horizontal to the ground with the club shaft at 90Âº, so set, so arm & club form a reverse "L Shape", then with an easy swing so you don't overbalance, just swing down & through the ball allowing the club & your arms to swing left so stay in front of you to mirror a reverse "L Shape" at finish. have to keep that right foot back with your heel off the ground though.

this will help you feel your arms & club swinging more in front of your chest, your body, to help neutralize the swing path so it's not from a ways behind you & swinging out rightfield. should see a better starting line to target but still pretty straight, even if you start sticking it a little ways straight left, just stick with it do it a bunch of times to get used to the arms club being more infront of you body.
then first off do the same with the 8i but now with your feet square to the line as normal.
		
Click to expand...

 (Ok I'll try this)


----------



## Lawrence22 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a video on my phone I'll try to upload it.


----------



## Lawrence22 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sorry I have no idea how to upload, dont have it on u-tube.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 6, 2014)

Lawrence22 said:



			Sorry I have no idea how to upload, dont have it on u-tube.
		
Click to expand...

Sign up to you tube and upload it. Then cut and paste the link here


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 6, 2014)

It might be as simple as your shoulders aiming too right of target at address?

You could try moving your left shoulder back a little when you address the ball. Think train tracks, where your ball is on one track and your shoulders are on the other track aiming slightly left of target.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

Ball position?

I know when I hit a push, it's either that, or poor alignment (As Sawtooth says above).

Granted mine tend to move back to the left, but starts much, much further right than usual.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 7, 2014)

My stock shot with the driver is a big slinging hook at the moment. so find myself aiming right, and then block the odd one, fine on the front 9 as that means it on the beach, back 9 its gone.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 7, 2014)

Can't believe no-one has suggested buying a new driver yet.  What has happened to this place???


----------



## One Planer (Nov 7, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Can't believe no-one has suggested buying a new driver yet.  What has happened to this place??? 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## bobmac (Nov 7, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Can't believe no-one has suggested buying a new driver yet.  What has happened to this place??? 

Click to expand...

Custom fitted, obviously 

Maybe a few extra wedges too


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 7, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Can't believe no-one has suggested buying a new driver yet.  What has happened to this place??? 

Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm pushing my putts right, about 1 inch for ever 6 feet on about 1 in 4 putts. Its quite annoying and I think its grip related.

My stroke appears good, I can hit a penny from 6 feet 3/4 times on a carpet but all my bad putts miss an inch to the right.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 8, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			My stroke appears good, I can hit a penny from 6 feet 3/4 times on a carpet but all my bad putts miss an inch to the right.
		
Click to expand...

As a quick fix, couldn't you just aim an inch more to the left?


----------

